# Dystopian Wars 2nd edition released.



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Got my rulebook today  Have to say I like the illustrations, cannot comment on the rules though...Anyone else get it yet?


----------



## Kalidas (Apr 21, 2014)

I got the digital one. Honestly I am just skiming through rules until I reach spots I know have changed. If it wasn't for the new psychic phase I wouldn't even call it edition 7 but more like 6.5. I think 7 is what they wanted 6 to be but needed a reason to make a new edition so they added the new psychic phase. Not to say they added it as an afterthought but maybe it was something they were working on and were waiting for all the codex books to catch up before they could add it in. So now we have this odd mix of 6.5 with a new phase and there we have it edition 7. I kinda like it, i like it better then 6. Many of the over powered shit got nerfed, many of the "weak" armies will see a comeback, my only issue is many things in it totally ruin canon. Like the changes to allies, and sorry but librarians summoning Daemons?


----------



## Kalidas (Apr 21, 2014)

Kalidas said:


> I got the digital one. Honestly I am just skiming through rules until I reach spots I know have changed. If it wasn't for the new psychic phase I wouldn't even call it edition 7 but more like 6.5. I think 7 is what they wanted 6 to be but needed a reason to make a new edition so they added the new psychic phase. Not to say they added it as an afterthought but maybe it was something they were working on and were waiting for all the codex books to catch up before they could add it in. So now we have this odd mix of 6.5 with a new phase and there we have it edition 7. I kinda like it, i like it better then 6. Many of the over powered shit got nerfed, many of the "weak" armies will see a comeback, my only issue is many things in it totally ruin canon. Like the changes to allies, and sorry but librarians summoning Daemons?


Oops wrong game I just realized, I'm sorry.


----------



## Darius O's (May 12, 2014)

There is a second edition coming out? I must go and buy it then.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Off to get mine now


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Yep a new edition. Rules are very clear so far (I am a noob to the game, so have read the basic mechanics and statlines sections so far). The book illustrates the mechanics nicely, statlines are explained with example cards, and from what I can see it has everything you need to play a game (other than dice), with tokens and templates available in the book to copy and print, or you can just download for free online.
Fluff sections at the start are quite lengthy and gives you a real feel for the world. Tonnes of photos of minis, some cartoony-sequence characters pop up in chapters to explain rule concepts, making it feel like a video game interactive tutorial, which is a cool concept and helps the whole thing flow. 
Will be learning g the game from next week at the FLGS. Can't wait tbh.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Picked up the starter box yesterday 

EHRMAGEHRD!!! I can't wait to get stuck into these things :good:


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

I did see that starter set at one of the clubs: The new FSA models look great IMO, Blazing Sun not so much, but that's just my personal taste...And don't you get some basic scenery tiles with it too? And a paper back rulebook? All seems like good value so far to me. I would've got the starter set but am just sticking with RoF for the moment. Did you play 1st Edition Tawa?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Straken's_Fist said:


> I did see that starter set at one of the clubs: The new FSA models look great IMO, Blazing Sun not so much, but that's just my personal taste...And don't you get some basic scenery tiles with it too? And a paper back rulebook? All seems like good value so far to me. I would've got the starter set but am just sticking with RoF for the moment. Did you play 1st Edition Tawa?


There's a fuckton of models in it 
There's the "Admirals Edition" of the rulebook. Essentially a paperback version minus the massive amount of fluff and the fleet lists.
There's some flat card scenery too. I'd say it's fairly decent value for the contents. :good:


Sadly not. I missed out on 1ed, although I had been looking at it when it first came out I didn't have the funds needed to take the plunge....


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah I was in the same boat, except instead of a lack of funds it was a lack of interest at FLGS: It seems that a few people found the 1st ed rules clunky and some people just didn't like the models...Now, the first point I can't comment on, but I find it hard to believe that people could complain about the models: The models was what drew me to the game in the first place, that Prussian zeppelin is almost iconic to the game now. To each there own though I guess. The 2nd wave models are even between though, have you sen the size of the Russian ones? Glorious!


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Mind you, the only models I don't feel yet are the land based ones...aside from the giant robots, they just seem a bit lacklustre next to the naval and air fleets.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I haven't looked at much but as a Blazing Sun player it looks fun. Incendiary Rockets is nothing new but some models now have every weapon with the Incendiary rule. Then there's the "ghost ship." Should make things pretty intense.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Archon Dan said:


> I haven't looked at much but as a Blazing Sun player it looks fun. Incendiary Rockets is nothing new but some models now have every weapon with the Incendiary rule. Then there's the "ghost ship." Should make things pretty intense.


Played my first game tonight against Blazing Sun. Yes the Ghost Ship was ridiculously hard to hit, I basically just ignored it rather than waste shots trying to hit it lol

And yes, my Heat Lances have Incendiary....So much catching on fire on both sides was had! Fun times. Blazing Sun seem very good at boarding actions. 

I like the game a lot from my first impressions. All the veterans are saying it is a big improvement on 1st edition and much more balanced (e.g No more small vessels getting lucky and being able to destroy Battleships) and everyone really seems to love the hard back rulebook! 

Sadly, this and Malifaux are kind of making me lose all my interest in 40k. I think I may just quit 40k completely now (kinda sad but I am just not feeling it enough anymore, I think partly because it's just too time consuming now they are releasing new editions and billions of supplements so quickly) and sell off my armies for these games.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Straken's_Fist said:


> and everyone really seems to love the hard back rulebook!


Aye, I need to pick that damn thing up as there's no fleet lists in the softback......


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Tawa said:


> Aye, I need to pick that damn thing up as there's no fleet lists in the softback......


Can't wait for June 18th. All the delightful new box sets are released!


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

And yeah, there are LOTS of pretty shinny things in the book. Oooh so shinny they are! 
All the new released stuff is in there...

All the old stat cards are now available online for free (no longer available with the box sets), so you can print them out yourself. 

I am thinking of allying in the Ottoman Empire to the French (I think this works from a fluff perspective right?), just because you can take a Battle Cruiser with the friggin' Hagia Sophia on top!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh Gods, yes!


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

And a land walking aircraft carrier! My God man, the humanity...I'd like to retract my previous statement about how the land-based models aren't as good...lol


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Tawa said:


> Oh Gods, yes!


I liked the look of them playing them last night. I think they have a diesel punk feel to them (some of them look a lot like trains lol) as opposed to steam punk like the rest of the factions.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Italians look very nice. A clear WW2 theme.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

And the Chinese Federation...The Forbidden Palace! In the sky!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

It's all so shiny!!! :yahoo:


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Is this a mainly naval based game? I've been eyeballing this for a while, looking at the prussians ( zepplins whats not to like) or the covanant of antartica.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Oldman78 said:


> Is this a mainly naval based game? I've been eyeballing this for a while, looking at the prussians ( zepplins whats not to like) or the covanant of antartica.


Well this is the beauty of the game: It's land, sea and air. You can have naval battles, or a mix of aerial and naval, or a mix of the 3 if you have the scenery.

People do tend to go for the Naval stuff and Aerial stuff more than the Land based forces though. Not sure why. I think it's just the naval and aerial models are so shiny and amazeballs to be honest. 

It's cheap to get into the game. Starter sets are around 40 quid but if you have a local FLGS or order from third party you can often get about 20% off that. Also, the models themselves have absolutely no assembly required, other than attaching the bases, and attaching the odd turret, bridge or mast. That's literately it. So you can spend more time painting them to do the models justice  But this is also good because it's just so much less time consuming as opposed to games like 40k: You only need to paint maybe 15 relatively small models to have a nice sized faction in a 1000pt game. Then you only need 1 rulebook, as opposed to hundreds of datasheets, supplements, codex's etc. Stat Cards for the new 2nd Ed models are all in the rulebook (so no 'codex' required) and older 1st ed models are available for FREE online. 
This in itself is a big draw for me as I no longer have time for 40k. 

I'd say go for it, and get your friends interested in it by showing them pics of the models and stuff you can do with terrain, like below.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That game table gave me a bit of a chubby..... :laugh:


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Tawa said:


> That game table gave me a bit of a chubby..... :laugh:


Oh my wife caught me having a wank to it.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

It's PVA glue really.....


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Straken's_Fist said:


> Well this is the beauty of the game: It's land, sea and air. You can have naval battles, or a mix of aerial and naval, or a mix of the 3 if you have the scenery.
> 
> People do tend to go for the Naval stuff and Aerial stuff more than the Land based forces though. Not sure why. I think it's just the naval and aerial models are so shiny and amazeballs to be honest.
> 
> ...


Prior to this release Land forces were much more vulnerable. They've added Shield Generators to many Land models that did not have them. Land games may see an increase but it still seems that Air and Naval models have speed and manueverability superiority. But I've really only had a chance to glance the rules. 

That terrain is awesome.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

I think that this is in the future to fight off some of your Suns Mr. Archon (Spoken in the best Hugo Weaving impersonation) 

----

also I REALLY hope that the rumor of the Italians, and Aussies getting some 2nd wave models comes sooner.

I need someone new for my Italians to ply their trade against, and the Aussie-KoBer Alliance fleets need more punchy...and MOAR Devastating Ordinance, always more of that!

Also I heard that Spartan was planning on releasing the updated states for the ally nations sometime this month.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Fallen said:


> also I REALLY hope that the rumor of the Italians, and Aussies getting some 2nd wave models comes sooner.
> 
> Also I heard that Spartan was planning on releasing the updated states for the ally nations sometime this month.


I think both will happen judging by the weight and frequency of the rumours. The first wave Italian naval ships in their own right with the WW2 style dynamic, so i'd like to see some second wave. I think there is a lot they could do with them.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Fallen said:


> Also I heard that Spartan was planning on releasing the updated states for the ally nations sometime this month.


Well, this now seems true indeed!

Britannia Raj: 

http://shop.spartangames.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=DWAL43

Chinese 'Dreadnought'....A friggin' Mechanical Dragon! 










I have a couple of games under my belt now. I am falling in love with the game. I think I even prefer it to Malifaux. All the veteran players are saying it is infinitely better than 1st Edition (which was riddled with game mechanics problems - especially for flyers). And with all these new models coming out (and allies being expanded) and a 'living rulebook' the future is looking pretty rosey.


----------



## Darius O's (May 12, 2014)

Mmm that Chinese Dragon Mech is certainly quite fetching. 

I would have to agree that the 2nd edition is better than the 1st by far. It just feels smoother to play.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Darius O's said:


> Mmm that Chinese Dragon Mech is certainly quite fetching.
> 
> I would have to agree that the 2nd edition is better than the 1st by far. It just feels smoother to play.


Well the small flier tokens in 1st edition had to worry about running out of fuel, running out of ammo etc. Apparently you had to spend a turn landing on the carrier, then another turn re-loading/re-fuelling, spending all the carrier points to do this, then take off again...That just sounds horrible! Unnecessarily complicated. 
Now you just have to be within 4" of a carrier and it re-spawns the squadron and re-arms them (assuming you have enough carrier points). Much smoother and simpler! 

So far I am finding Dive Bombers to be pretty cool, Torpedo Bombers not so much as they just don't seem to deal enough damage. Fighters seem meh, as they only seem to be warranted when you are facing a lot of other aircraft, so a bit situational. 
The French Voltaire Heavy Interceptor seems powerful though. I only have 2 at the moment but feel I should maybe buy more and go with x2 squadrons of x3. Then take an Assault Carrier and a Sky Fortress together: That's 22 small fliers altogether (6+6+10). Honestly, I think i'll just make 21 of them Dive Bombers, and 1 a Spotter. It's fun having an aerial force supporting the Core Naval Detachment. I think I will load up on more Heat Lances, as they are just really brutal with all the new rules they have...

As for Allies...I'll probably go with the Ottoman's. The Mosques on top of all the Naval vessels are really cool, and that Walker-Aircraft Carrier just looks...Woah!


----------



## Darius O's (May 12, 2014)

Oh yes. I do remember games where my friend and I just had a separate pad of paper and individually marked plane tiles to assess fuel and ammunition.

The bingo fuel nightmare was both fun and tedious. 

I ran the Brittania fleet with support from the aerial armada. The sale on the sky fortress was just too good to pass up. However painting all the tiny token was a tedious affair. 

I like the new landing rules or respawn setup. No more planes exploding because they didn't have enough fuel to perform a landing maneouvre hahaha.


----------

